# Cool looking valve



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

This thing looks like a vintage instrument cluster. Very cool. Anyone seen it before? How repairable is it? Surprisingly, they still sell it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> This thing looks like a vintage instrument cluster. Very cool. Anyone seen it before? How repairable is it? Surprisingly, they still sell it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Symmons still makes the Safetymix with the Visu Temp today...

Symmons makes some nice quality valves that last and rebuild quite well...
Very commonly seen in the Northeast US as they are based in Massachusetts....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That is funny red , good "ole" symonns.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like the dash on a Chrysler Imperial.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Just put in that valve for a vet clinic. They use it for hosing off some of the animals.

Not a huge fan of their valves. Same design forever, which is good and bad. Parts are easy to come by and they are easy to rebuild. The problem is that it closes on a washer. Old people can have a hard time turning the handle enough to get it to shut 100%. It would be nice if they would redesign the cartridge to act more like a ball valve than a stop and waste.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Just put in that valve for a vet clinic. They use it for hosing off some of the animals. Not a huge fan of their valves. Same design forever, which is good and bad. Parts are easy to come by and they are easy to rebuild. The problem is that it closes on a washer. Old people can have a hard time turning the handle enough to get it to shut 100%. It would be nice if they would redesign the cartridge to act more like a ball valve than a stop and waste.


Why change a classic?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool AM/FM radio too, where do you insert the 8 track??....lol


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I have installed tons of those Symmons valves in schools and once in a prison.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The pressure balance pioneer.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Why change a classic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Because I'm sick of having to change out shower valves because Edna isn't strong enough to shut it off without it dripping by.
Half the time I shut it off to where it won't drip and they can't open it. I'm not hulking it shut either. Rip it out, put a Kohler in and they can open and close the valve without a problem.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Because I'm sick of having to change out shower valves because Edna isn't strong enough to shut it off without it dripping by. Half the time I shut it off to where it won't drip and they can't open it. I'm not hulking it shut either. Rip it out, put a Kohler in and they can open and close the valve without a problem.


Tell Edna to toughen up. Our New England old lady's have no issues. Ha

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Tell Edna to toughen up. Our New England old lady's have no issues. Ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I live in New Hampshire and work in Massachusetts 90% of the time haha
I have a Symons in my house that, judging by the rest of the bathroom, was put in sometime in the 70's. I have no problem with it. The only thing I've done to it was change the trim because that tri-handle trim is probably the ugliest and cheapest looking trim on the market.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I live in New Hampshire and work in Massachusetts 90% of the time haha I have a Symons in my house that, judging by the rest of the bathroom, was put in sometime in the 70's. I have no problem with it. The only thing I've done to it was change the trim because that tri-handle trim is probably the ugliest and cheapest looking trim on the market.


I messing with ya man, your right the old trim is nasty. They have some nice looking trims out now, also their faucets are really nice and well made. As for them changing the design of the valve, I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon. Your right the can be tough on the elderly for shutting off, but in my opinion still one of the best made valve on the market

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Looks like the dash on a Chrysler Imperial.


Heck yeah!!...my grandparents had an old New Yorker from the 70's that was a half a block long!...we called it the Pimp Wagon :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bct p&h said:


> Because I'm sick of having to change out shower valves because Edna isn't strong enough to shut it off without it dripping by.
> Half the time I shut it off to where it won't drip and they can't open it. I'm not hulking it shut either. Rip it out, put a Kohler in and they can open and close the valve without a problem.


Your customer should probably hire a plumber that knows how to rebuild them...:whistling2:
Ol Edna doesn't have any problem turning off the ones I work on...:yes:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> Rip it out, put a Kohler in and they can open and close the valve without a problem.


You spelled "positemp" wrong.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Your customer should probably hire a plumber that knows how to rebuild them...:whistling2:
> Ol Edna doesn't have any problem turning off the ones I work on...:yes:


Strange, didn't know Symons made a shark bite version of their stems...
I've had customers ask me to rip out brand new Symons valves that were only used for a month because they couldn't get them to shut off 100%. Apparently they can't build them right in the first place. Maybe they should mail you every shower valve to rebuild before they sell them.
I would never sell an elderly person a Symons valve. Might as well sell a big screen TV to a blind person.









Plumbersteve said:


> You spelled "positemp" wrong.


Either way. I try to match brands with the faucet they already have in the bathroom. Around here it's mostly Kohler.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bct p&h said:


> I've had customers ask me to rip out brand new Symons valves that were only used for a month because they couldn't get them to shut off 100%.


Just tighten the hell out of that packing nut when you install it so it will never leak.... :thumbup::laughing:

Installer Error...:yes:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Just tighten the hell out of that packing nut when you install it so it will never leak.... :thumbup::laughing:
> 
> Installer Error...:yes:


So you're telling me that you're not supposed to use a 2' pipe wrench on the packing nut? Guess I've been doing it wrong all these weeks. Anybody want to buy my Home Depot "Plumbing 1-2-3" book?
Just remembered another thing I don't like about Symons. Have you ever got stuck with one that was piped backwards? Took over finishing a brand new dormitory from another company. Handicap reinforced shower unit that backed up to the elevator shaft was crossed. Only way to "fix" it was to install a reversed seat. Have you ever tried setting the temperature on a Symons reversed seat? Hot and cold spots all over the place. Brought it up to the contractor and all he cared about was "will it pass inspection?"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Friends don't let friends install Kohler... LOL


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Because I'm sick of having to change out shower valves because Edna isn't strong enough to shut it off without it dripping by.
> Half the time I shut it off to where it won't drip and they can't open it. I'm not hulking it shut either. Rip it out, put a Kohler in and they can open and close the valve without a problem.


Grease it up?


----------

